# Mädel in SW



## Leola13 (14. Mai 2003)

Hai,

ich trau mich auch mal und wollte euere Meinung wissen.  

(Mercedes, sorry)


----------



## foxx21 (15. Mai 2003)

hmm, ist es absicht das das bild so unscharf ist??

das mit den händen unter den haaren sieht irgendwie komisch aus aber nettes mädl


----------



## Vitalis (15. Mai 2003)

Also das Model ist sehr hübsch 
Ich finde die Unschärfe aber auch recht seltsam..
Zeig noch mehr davon, wenn Du hast


----------



## sid@work (22. Mai 2003)

*sooo cute...*

man, ist die niedlich...
aber wie schon von meinen
vorschreiberlingen bemängelt,

*viel zu unscharf!!*

frag das mädel doch, ob du
das foto wiederholen darfst.


so long...


sid


----------



## Leola13 (22. Mai 2003)

ok, ok, ihr habt ja recht. Das Bild ist unscharf.
Nur leider nicht so wie ich wollte.  

Es sollte eigentlich noch eine Spur Bewegung haben.

Naja evtl. in PS nachbearbeiten.


----------



## Hankman (4. Juli 2003)

Hübsch, hübsch ;-)

Stimmt, die Unschärfe stöhrt ein bissel, aber das gleicht sie voll und ganz aus.. 

Hank


----------



## orange (11. Oktober 2003)

*Denkanstoss*

... ich wollt nur noch Hinzufügen, dass man beim nächsten Fotoset auf heller Kleidung schauen könnte, denn manch einer kann mit solch großen schwarzen Flächen nichts anfangen (einer von denen bin ich).

think orange


----------

